# Psychiatric Treatment Plan/Recovery Plan/Care of Plan



## rnakahara (Jul 16, 2009)

Please help.  Does anyone knows of any CMS guidelines for psychiatric treatment plan/recovery plan/care of plan.  I only saw treatment plan guidelines for PT, OT and ST.  
Thanks so much.
Raquel


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out https://www.noridianmedicare.com/p-...d/docs/bulletins/issue_248_september_2008.pdf. Basically, documentation must meet general service criteria of documenting medical necessity, reasonable care, expected progress, etc.


----------

